# Hopefull starting line for 2005.



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Pg- Deven Harris
Sg- Jerry Stackhouse
Sf- Josh Howard
Pf- Dirk Nowitzki
C- Dampier the Dinosaur.

Then you bring Terry off the bench and if we have trouble with Devin bring him off the bench. But I think we make some trades before the season only time will tell.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

BUt Mike Finley doesnt even think he should come off the bench he thinks He can still contribute at a high level well I say lets see it. But you gotta remember Devin Harris is only gonna get better. Marquis Daniles is gonna be better. Josh Howard could into some all star talk possibly. And we have Dirk but I have my doubts about making Terry a full time point guard. I like him more as a Bobby Jackson or Nick Van Exel type. Because we need more of a passer which Harris can be.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think there are going to be fireworks this offseason. With JET's playoff performance, and KVH's MASSIVE EXPIRING CONTRACT, and young players like Pavel, Quis and DJ Benga trading chips, I think we will be able to get a top tier SG through trade. Think Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, Michael Redd, or Corey Maggette.

My ideal trade would be Jason Terry, Keith Van Horn and Pavel Podkolzine for Paul Pierce and Mark Blount

With that said, the depth chart would look something like this:

PG- Devin Harris/Marquis Daniels
SG- Paul Pierce/Michael Finley
SF- Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse
PF- Dirk Nowitzki/Mark Blount
C- Erick Dampier/Shawn Bradley/DJ Benga*


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I dont want Paul Peirce but Maggette or micheal Redd are really sounding good to bring in. But Ray Allen is gonna be 30 so I dont know man about that one.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't want Stackhouse or Finley starting at the 2. I don't feel comfortable enough with Daniels to start him either. Michael Redd has consistency issues and I hate Paul Pierce. I also feel a lot more comfortable with Terry starting over Harris. I was real optimistic about Harris at the begining of the season, now I'm not so sure. Hes a good defender, but he really sucked in the playoffs, and I know he is only a rookie, but I just have this strange gut feeling about him and Daniels. Terry is just better right now. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I also do not want Stackhouse or Finley to start at the two. I also do not feel comfortable with Marquis starting at the 2. So basically I want a trade. But out of those three I guess I will take Stackhouse to start.

Regarding Harris. I think he needs to start imo. He had rookie lapses but he is a better point guard than Terry. Terry is not a point he is a 2. Harris is already a pretty good shooter and he also defends better than Terry. He made mistakes but what do you expect from an inexperienced rookie. By benching him kind of slowed his development. He had just as good of numbers as Parker did his first year and Ridnour did this year with about the same amount of minutes.

look at the stats courtesy of Miles from DB.com
Tony Parker

9.2 ppg
4.3 apg
2.6 rpg
1.16 spg
1.96 to's
41.9 fg%
32.3 3%

Devin Harris

10.9 ppg
4.2 apg
2.5 rpg
1.93 spg
2.06 tos
42.9 fg%
33.6 3%

So, as you see, Devin stacks up favorably to Tony Parker rookie season v rookie season. Devin only played 15.4 MPG as a rookie, as opposed to the 29.4 Parker did, because after the start Nellie simply wasn't as patient as Popp was. 

Even Luke Ridnour, a guy that Sonics fans love, was right on par with Devin rookie -vs- rookie. 

Devin Harris Rookie (04/05)

5.7 ppg
2.2 apg
1.3 rpg
1.01 spg
1.08 tos
42.9 fg%
33.6 3%
15.4 mpg

Luke Ridnour Rookie (03/04)

5.5 ppg
2.4 apg
1.6 rpg
.75 spg
41.4 fg%
33.8 3%
16.1 mpg

very identical and he would have been better if the coaches had more patience with him.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I think there are going to be fireworks this offseason. With JET's playoff performance, and KVH's MASSIVE EXPIRING CONTRACT, and young players like Pavel, Quis and DJ Benga trading chips, I think we will be able to get a top tier SG through trade. Think Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, Michael Redd, or Corey Maggette.
> 
> My ideal trade would be Jason Terry, Keith Van Horn and Pavel Podkolzine for Paul Pierce and Mark Blount
> 
> ...


I totally agree with the fireworks this offseason. This team needs a PURE SG and I think we should trade for Redd and Gadzuric instead. Devin Harris should be the full time starting PG. The guy has to learn to play through his mistakes. He's got a chance to be one of the best in the future cause of his quickness and ability to pass. There is NO WAY and I mean NO WAY we can go into next year with Shawn Bradley as the backup. He's is the worst player in the NBA. I'm tired of hearing how he altars shots for $6 million that's not what I expect. Made a bold stand for once and sit him on the end of the bench PERMANANTLY!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We agree that Harris is already more of a PG than Terry; but Terry will be playing for a contract (if he's here), and you simply can't play them both at the same time. Your backcourt is too small. I would start the season platooning them, with Harris getting progressive minutes. 

I would love to have Daniels as my 2, but what's a shooting guard if he can't shoot? The dude needs some serious time in the gym, lockout or no lockout.
Finley's production is better suited as a nice punch from the bench; and what if he DID have an ankle issue? I would then expect to see him flush (spike)next season.

Josh played some minutes this year ( :greatjob: ), he is full throttle. Stackhouse would love to start, but I like his prowess in that second wave.

Dirk (if he's here :devil_2: ) will have a very productive backup. If Van Horn is here, and he probably isn't, he and Terry will be taking turns shooting - it's contract time for him, as well. I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't use Henderson's slot for a bigger 4/5. Too bad P.J. Brown is locked up.  

Where's my Mbenga? :banghead: Man, if he and Dampier could platoon !!! Reality is, according to ESPN, watching D.J. and Pavol playing one on one in practice is the saddest thing since Pearl Harbor. Neither of them is close. One of them probably will be part of a deal.

PG: Terry/Harris (ultimately Harris/Terry)
SG: Daniels
SF: Howard
PF: Nowitzki
C: Dampier

Average age of starting 5 (with Harris) as of October 2005: 25.6 :clap:


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

pg-Terry
sg-Stackhouse
sf-Howard
pf-Nowitzki
C-NOT DAMPIER!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just heard Avery On Espn 103.3 Fm. Well anyways They asked Avery about devin Harris about the posability of starteing at the point. And he said we have no intention at sliding Terry over at the two. And he acted liek Devin wasnt gonna be ready for two more years. It sounds like to me next year we give Jet big dollars as well. At leasyt I think that we could benefit with Devin starting next year. I think this is one big difference between big Nellie and Avery. It looks as if Avery is going with the Antonio Daniles approach with Devin Harris. But this guy has much potential how can you not play the #5 pick in the draft substancial minutes. I have seen some point guard like tendacies that Terry uses but I really think and stay behind you need to play the future.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Just heard Avery On Espn 103.3 Fm. Well anyways They asked Avery about devin Harris about the posability of starteing at the point. And he said we have no intention at sliding Terry over at the two. And he acted liek Devin wasnt gonna be ready for two more years. It sounds like to me next year we give Jet big dollars as well. At leasyt I think that we could benefit with Devin starting next year. I think this is one big difference between big Nellie and Avery. It looks as if Avery is going with the Antonio Daniles approach with Devin Harris. But this guy has much potential how can you not play the #5 pick in the draft substancial minutes. I have seen some point guard like tendacies that Terry uses but I really think and stay behind you need to play the future.


Yeah, I hate these situations. *If you sit Harris again, next thing you know his rookie contract is up, and you have to make an uneducated decision; why not try to get your money's worth out of the kid while he's cheap ?*

On top of that, why commit long term to Terry ? I say platoon 'em next year. Let Harris get progressively more and more minutes as the season goes along. Come playoff time, you have your PG of the future ready to go. 

This obviously isn't the best scenario for Jason, going into his contract year. He would love to play big minutes, and put up bigger numbers; but we need less minutes from him, for the rookie's sake.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I like Devin Harris, but Jason Terry had a pretty damn good season, and played very well in the playoffs. I don't think he's a problem at all. What needs to happen is that Darrell Armstong doesn't need to play at all, but I'm not even sure if he'll be around next year. Harris does need 20-25 minutes per game though because he's that good of a player, but unless Terry completely stinks or is traded I doubt he'll get that many minutes.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You can start Terry, and occasionally slide him over to the 2 for stretches and let him and Harris play together in the backcourt.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> You can start Terry, and occasionally slide him over to the 2 for stretches and let him and Harris play together in the backcourt.


You would be very small, especially on D.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I think if you guys were to have Terry at the 1 still, it could work for spurts. Harris can guard the other 2's with the only liability being those two guards getting posted up. Baron and Wesley started at 1 and 2 and they were okay.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

thekid said:


> I think if you guys were to have Terry at the 1 still, it could work for spurts. Harris can guard the other 2's with the only liability being those two guards getting posted up. Baron and Wesley started at 1 and 2 and they were okay.


But Baron and Wesley are top teir regarding strength at thier positions. Jet is reasonably built but Devin as a stick. For that to work Devin and Jet would have to bulk up a little, and then they would still be liabilities.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, I understand that but they're guards, not power forwards and it would only be in certain periods. Hamilton and Prince are sticks, they play on the wings so they can utilize their length and lateral movement to defend. Basically, I just want to see Devin play.. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

thekid said:


> Yeah, I understand that but they're guards, not power forwards and it would only be in certain periods. Hamilton and Prince are sticks, they play on the wings so they can utilize their length and lateral movement to defend. Basically, I just want to see Devin play.. :biggrin:


I'm guilty of that as well. :biggrin: 

The body types (Hamilton, Prince, Pippen, JHoward, Daniels) that make you a versatile defensive team are what this team is capable of becoming. What you lose in defending the post-up, you make up for in passing lane disruption and steals...

...but can the rook run the point ?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Harris
Stack
J-ho
Dirk
Damp

Defense anyone? Their trying to be a Spur-like team. This is the closest that they would have.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

To the people not wanting to start Stack at the 2. Why not? He can fill it up in the points column. Isn't that what a 'Shooting'/2 guard is suppose to do?

PG - Terry
SG - Stack
SF - Howard
PF - Nowitzki
C - ???

Trade Damp, Bradley, picks, whatever to get someone worth being in the NBA at the 5.


----------

